# First Time Tools



## bradarth (Jul 11, 2005)

I will be building my first interior wall soon and would like some input on various tools that I may need. Also recommendations on brands and such, I plan on doing various home improvments, but will be far from being a professional.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

bradarth said:


> I will be building my first interior wall soon and would like some input on various tools that I may need. Also recommendations on brands and such, I plan on doing various home improvments, but will be far from being a professional.


 
Saw, level, square,chalk line,pencil


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Hammer...unless you're wanting to spend $400 on a nail gun.
Bigger hammer for when the wall doesn't quiiiiiiite fit like it should...and it won't...no offense, my first one didn't either.


----------

